# 1956 Schwinn Corvette Resto-Mod



## Smoopy's (Aug 13, 2018)

Grabbed this one up at a local flea market last year..figured it was about time to build it up..nothing crazy..but plan to mix it up a little from stock


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 13, 2018)

Leave those tires, remove the fenders and you'll have a cool mud bogger.


----------

